# Synology 718+ Nas 1GbE to usb 5GbE



## TxGrin (Jun 25, 2020)

*USB 3.0 Type-C to 5GbE Adapter (QNA-UC5G1T) by QNAP now works on 
Supported NAS platform*

DSM 6.2
apollolake based products
DS918+ (confirmed working)
DS620slim
DS1019+
DS718+
DS418play
DS218+

Bought two and connected them one to my pc and the other to my DS 718+ 5Gbps network connection instead of the duel 1Gbps lan ports bonded and what a jump in up and down speeds!

Link for Info about the 5Gbe adapter









						The QNAP QNA-UC5G1T USB 3.0 to 5Gbe Adapter for NAS and PC
					

An Easy Plug-n-play way to connect to your QNAP NAS at 5Gb/s with the QNA-UC5G1T Good news for anyone who wants to upgrade their connectivity to the speed on their NAS, but does not have connections like 10Gbe or a PCIe slot at their disposal, with the announcement of a brand new kind of ethernet a




					nascompares.com
				




Link for the drivers for Synology to get the USB 3.0 to 5GbE Adapter from QNAP working .









						GitHub - bb-qq/aqc111: DSM driver for Aquantia AQC111U(5Gbps) based USB Ethernet adapters
					

DSM driver for Aquantia AQC111U(5Gbps) based USB Ethernet adapters - GitHub - bb-qq/aqc111: DSM driver for Aquantia AQC111U(5Gbps) based USB Ethernet adapters




					github.com
				




Link for Usb 3.0 2.5GbE Adapters that work can be found here.









						GitHub - bb-qq/r8152: Synology DSM driver for Realtek RTL8152/RTL8153/RTL8156 based adapters
					

Synology DSM driver for Realtek RTL8152/RTL8153/RTL8156 based adapters - GitHub - bb-qq/r8152: Synology DSM driver for Realtek RTL8152/RTL8153/RTL8156 based adapters




					github.com


----------

